# Weird and Out of this World Aquariums and Bowls.



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

So I came across a couple and that got me searching for more... so i'm posting some i've found... most don't even look suitable..







































*have any of you come across any other intresting ones?*


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

These are kind of intresting though..

http://mocoloco.com/archives/019213.php


----------



## fishyMcDoodle (Oct 15, 2012)

if you use YouTube and search 'aquarium terrarium' you'll see some cool stuff !


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Those are awesome!  Would like to see a House theme aquarium xD


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

That last pic in the top post actually looks really cool to me, although i doubt its suitable for betta's. And I've seen mini versions of the first one on amazon, betta condos i think they are called?


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mario Themed.. 

http://www.woohome.com/home-gadgets/lego-mario-themed-fish-aquarium


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I wanna see a Finding Nemo Theme lol


----------



## MidTnBetta (Sep 12, 2012)

I kind of like that bottom one on the top post actually. lol Reminds me of the hampster cages you could connect like that.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Can I haz?


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

not sure about the table aquarium.. but I like the other ones.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

myates said:


> can i haz?


wow wow wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's some more.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Man, I love that big huge planted one.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wendyjo said:


> Man, I love that big huge planted one.


Me too! Imagine all the bubbles.a Betta would make! Unless he is agorophobic. Lol


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I can put that lamp with this desk









complete with tank bed


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Myates said:


> Can I haz?


OMGYES *grabby hands*

Edit: I Want that bed too!!! ^


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha my dad and his friend made an old television fish tank like that one pictured above. Unfortunately, they stocked it with goldfish (this was back in the dim dark ages before I had fish of my own). However, it was a really cool feature in the lounge room and looked great with the light on and the fish swimming about.


----------



## TheMCP (Nov 10, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> That last pic in the top post actually looks really cool to me, although i doubt its suitable for betta's.


I think I saw that on Amazon a couple days ago. I thought, basically, "it's really interesting, but how the heck would I clean it? And if I need to get a fish out, it'll just run away to a sphere where I can't reach it." So, impractical.

I like the goldfish bowl with the mountain in it. Obviously, I'd want something larger, and made to accommodate heater and filter, but I like the concept and the execution is beautiful.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

That last one in the OP actually has a betta in it, the bottom right bubble thingy, there is a betta. My science book had a fish bowl (drawn not real) and they had 2 orange bettas in it i was like 'yeah, they WOULD pick the ONE fish that cant be housed with others of its kind to draw wouldnt they?' LOL


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the house one.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

the shoe one and the microwave one aren't suitable tanks for goldfish


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree.. 
the shoe one I think its from some kind of art exhibit.. 
The microwave just looks plain nasty.. lol


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I know! I thought that there was actual rotting food on the bottom of it at first


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Most are tanks are bad tanks.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah it's too bad really


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think they are only in they're a bit. Like the advertisements for betta bowls show a fish who has not been there long.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah otherwise they probably wouldn't look too good


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*it sickens me what humans do to animals for entertainment.....

*sigh**


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter is a pal and entertainment there activity level is great.


----------

